# grips for Browning bullseye target stainless



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone (after-market) make a rubber/synthetic grip for the Browning bullseye target stainless similar to the grips that come factory installed on the Buckmark Contour models ?

Browning tells me that the factory Contour grips will NOT work on the bullseye target stainless model.

Thanks.


----------

